# Wacassassa River?



## Ckirk57

The usual- lots of unmarked rocks 
Not allot of parking at the ramp
Tides play a big part


----------



## SomaliPirate

I wouldn't do it personally without an aluminum tunnel or an airboat.


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> I wouldn't do it personally without an aluminum tunnel or an airboat.


Yeah...I'll be following a local...but I'm sure I'll be puckered up on the winter tides...


----------



## SomaliPirate

crboggs said:


> Yeah...I'll be following a local...but I'm sure I'll be puckered up on the winter tides...


Just be careful. I've been in there a couple of times and it scared the hell out of me. Way worse than Ozello in my opinion.


----------



## jimsmicro

On winter low tides I regularly find rocks I didn't know were there. Also as far as bug slinging you either need to head south toward Lowe bay or WAY north to find water clear enough to sight fish. The Wac is a blackwater river and in wet weather it pumps enough to black out every flat for miles.


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> Just be careful. I've been in there a couple of times and it scared the hell out of me. *Way worse than Ozello in my opinion.*


Well this is confidence inspiring! *lol*


----------



## Snoball

Channel markers are not on the actual channel as well. Fly fishing is tough not knowing your way around north or south. 
Captain Trey Mikell is probably the best guy to talk to as far as sight fishing that area Three five two 260-8037.


----------



## jimsmicro

Before they fixed the markers there was one near the mouth of the river that was literally in the middle of an oyster bar. So if you hugged the green marker anywhere close to it you'd run aground


----------



## Guest

crboggs said:


> Strongly considering a trip up towards the Wacassassa River to sling a few flies.
> 
> Any feedback or stories from guys who know that area would be appreciated.


Wacassassa is a beautiful black water river! You’d honestly do better bu dropping in and fishing the Homosassa or Ozello though. PM me and I’ll drop ya a little intell...


----------



## LowHydrogen

Used to work on a crab boat out of there some during summers and weekends when I was younger. Sometimes we'd throw a shrimp in the mouth of Cow creek and pull a red on a falling tide. If you're feeling sporty run S down to bottom of 11 prong and look around, you won't be disappointed. Go ahead and run because if you hit a "head" out there it's essentially going to be just as bad if you're just on plane or hauling ass.


----------



## crboggs

lol...I think I left some gel coat up there. That was like fly fishing on the surface of the moon...beautiful but treacherous and not a good environment for a glass boat.

I'll go back again...but not during a winter tide being pushed out by an east wind!


----------



## MariettaMike

Great place for fishing. It’s obvious where the shallow areas are, and not a lot of boat traffic.

Nothing like Homosassa where rocks are randomly located, and villainously left (kept) unmarked.


----------



## Guest

MariettaMike said:


> Great place for fishing. It’s obvious where the shallow areas are, and not a lot of boat traffic.
> 
> Nothing like Homosassa where rocks are randomly located, and villainously left unmarked.


Yeah, our rocks also have legs and like to get up and move around in the middle of the night!


----------



## MariettaMike

Boatbrains said:


> Yeah, our rocks also have legs and like to get up and move around in the middle of the night!


You know that’s not true.

Only the USCG and private channel markers move.

Even FMT is wayyyyy wrong in several places.


----------



## crboggs

MariettaMike said:


> Nothing like Homosassa where rocks are randomly located, and villainously left (kept) unmarked.


True...once you get too shallow, its all too shallow and its all rock/oyster bottom. So it wasn't a matter of looking out for rocks it was a matter of understanding your depth...which is a challenge when the wind has the water looking like chocolate milk. Maybe it was a good thing I couldn't see the bottom at times...

Best part of the day was running the river at sunrise on a negative low with smoke on the water because it was 38degrees. I've never seen anything so prehistoric in my life. So damn cool...


----------



## Dpreston

When I was in school in Gainesville used to drive to Wacasassa, rent a canoe at the marina, paddle to the mouth, and go as far up the little feeder creeks I could go. Plenty of reds in the wintertime, clear water/sight fishing. Absolutely amazing place...was pristine, untouched. Hope it’s still the same.


----------



## Bonecracker

SomaliPirate said:


> Just be careful. I've been in there a couple of times and it scared the hell out of me. Way worse than Ozello in my opinion.


I concur!


----------



## crboggs

Dpreston said:


> When I was in school in Gainesville used to drive to Wacasassa, rent a canoe at the marina, paddle to the mouth, and go as far up the little feeder creeks I could go. Plenty of reds in the wintertime, clear water/sight fishing. Absolutely amazing place...was pristine, untouched. Hope it’s still the same.


Now that's an idea...may have to drag my canoe up there...


----------

